

Raspberry Pi 2 inside a mechanical keyboard - mzehrer
https://blog.adafruit.com/2015/03/26/raspberry-pi-2-inside-a-mechanical-keyboard/

======
mzehrer
Full gallery at [http://imgur.com/a/EzOrn](http://imgur.com/a/EzOrn)

